# Dual voice coil and single voice coil subs together?



## stylistic007 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a dual 4 ohm sub and want to add another to my system. My amp can not go to 1 ohm. So if I had the dual voice coil wired in parallel and one single voice coil sub in series, would this be ok? Will both subs get the same power to them?
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

You already appear to be using the amp to it's full capability, if you want more bass, get a better (more optimized) enclosure for the sub you already have, or add another sub of the same type+amp, or step up a driver size, or a combination of the three.

All options far better than trying to add a random (different) sub to the mix.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

if both subs are the same make/model number and size, then yes, it will be ok

you can run the dual 4 ohm at 8 ohm and run the other coil.

Is the new sub a single 4 ohm/2ohm/8ohm???

ideally you dont wanna mix them, but short answer...

yes it will work


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

while it would make sound, i wouldn't recommend it. the lower impedance sub is going to be getting almost twice as much power at any given time. (give or take depending on the amp, but close)


----------



## stylistic007 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a dual 4 MTX Thunder T9512-44 and want to add a T9512-04 (single 4 ohm).
What I was thinking is that the total ohmage of the load being around 3 ish would be the determining factor on the amount of power going to both subs.

But if the dual coil sub will get more power in the circuit than the single coil... I guess its back to the drawing board.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

you can have 25 subs on the same amp

mathematically the subs should see the same amount of wattage, it may vary.

the amp only sees the final load.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

You have two options:

1. Add the second sub (identical as the first) but use only one coil from each of them. Short the unused coil.

2. Or run a parallel-series configuration for a 4 ohm final load.

Both options have their merits.

A third option would be to scrap the sub and get two subs with DVC 2 ohm (or SVC 4 ohm) coils.


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

its true the amp only sees the final load of the sub(s) but if the subs have uneven loads the sub with the lower resistance will still see more of that power then the other sub


----------



## Joebillingsley4 (Feb 26, 2020)

blazeplacid said:


> if both subs are the same make/model number and size, then yes, it will be ok
> 
> you can run the dual 4 ohm at 8 ohm and run the other coil.
> 
> ...


Diagram as to how I would wire this up please


----------



## Nolimitsott (Mar 14, 2021)

Ok what if I want to run a Mtx Jackhammer 12 inch DVC and a 12 inch svc also a jackhammer all voice coils are 4ohm could I not wire all 3 coils in parallel? I have a clarion 1500 watt 1ohm stable amp


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Nolimitsott said:


> Ok what if I want to run a Mtx Jackhammer 12 inch DVC and a 12 inch svc also a jackhammer all voice coils are 4ohm could I not wire all 3 coils in parallel? I have a clarion 1500 watt 1ohm stable amp


If your Clarion amp is 1 ohm stable I’d use two 12 inch 4 ohm DVC subwoofers wired parallel to a 1 ohm load.


----------



## Nolimitsott (Mar 14, 2021)

NW JLUR said:


> If your Clarion amp is 1 ohm stable I’d use two 12 inch 4 ohm DVC subwoofers wired parallel to a 1 ohm load.


I would but the problem is blew one of the SVC jackhammers and in the winter last year cracked one of the dvc jackhammers I had. So I now have 1svc and 1 DVC both jackhammers and both 400 watts RMS


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

blazeplacid said:


> you can have 25 subs on the same amp
> 
> mathematically the subs should see the same amount of wattage, it may vary.
> 
> the amp only sees the final load.


That is not 100% accurate, as it’s reads as two different statements... yes you can put however many subs on an amp but using different impedance’s will result in different powers to various subs


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Its too early in the morning for threads like this.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Too early?
More like a decade late.


----------



## Destarah (Feb 24, 2019)

miniSQ said:


> Its too early in the morning for threads like this.


You're only saying that because this thread is from 2010 ...


Nolimitsott said:


> Ok what if I want to run a Mtx Jackhammer 12 inch DVC and a 12 inch svc also a jackhammer all voice coils are 4ohm could I not wire all 3 coils in parallel? I have a clarion 1500 watt 1ohm stable amp


Here is what will happen if you wire those subs together.
DVC sub with coils wired in parallel = 2ohm ... wire that sub in parallel with the SVC and the final load on the amp is 1.33ohm. For the sake of argument we will assume the amp has linear output across impedance, so it would be 750W at 2ohm and 1125W at 1.33ohm. The DVC sub would get approx 750W and the SVC sub would get 375W ... as you can see all things are not equal. It doesn't really matter that the individual coils are all the same impedance, it matters that the individual subs are different impedance. Even that doesn't mean you can mix and match a dual 2ohm with a SVC 4ohm (the dual 2ohm in series would be 4ohm and "match" the SVC)
In fact, when you get down to the finer details, if you were to use something like a DATS to measure the dual 2ohm (while wired in series) the T/S parameters would be different than those of the SVC 4ohm ... this means that the frequency response will also be different.
At the end of the day, your amplifier is 1ohm stable so you can theoretically run the dissimilar subs together and the amp will survive, but the DVC sub will be doing all the work and the SVC sub will just be taking up space.

Not sure if that is helpful, but there it is


----------



## William wills (Sep 17, 2021)

Volenti said:


> You already appear to be using the amp to it's full capability, if you want more bass, get a better (more optimized) enclosure for the sub you already have, or add another sub of the same type+amp, or step up a driver size, or a combination of the three.
> 
> All options far better than trying to add a random (different) sub to the mix.


I have a question and you sound like you know whT you are talking about i have a 6.5 dual sub and want to put a single voice coil subwoofer because i can't find a dual voice coil subwoofer that small so do i just leave 2 of the wires off


----------



## ß^`{şìç}'$$_999 (Sep 24, 2021)

William wills said:


> I have a question and you sound like you know whT you are talking about i have a 6.5 dual sub and want to put a single voice coil subwoofer because i can't find a dual voice coil subwoofer that small so do i just leave 2 of the wires off


Memphis makes a 6.5 in their MOJO series


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

If you had a dual 4 ohm voice coil sub with the coils connected in series and that sub was connected in parallel with another 8 ohm sub, then they'd both see the same power. If you had a dual 2 and a single 4 in the same configuration, then they would see the same power. This is true regardless of whether the woofers themselves are connected in series or parallel. 

If you have a dual 4 connected at 2 ohms in PARALLEL with a single 4 ohm coil, then the 2 ohm woofer will get 66.6% of the power because voltage is constant in a parallel circuit and the current through each load is inversely proportional to the resistance of each load.

If you have a dual 4 connected at 2 ohms in SERIES with a single 4 ohm, then the 4 ohm woofer will get 66% of the power because current is constant in a series circuit and the voltage dropped across the loads is proportional to their resistance.


----------

